# Supertall in your city



## Mexikaner (Jul 24, 2007)

in guadalajara, Mexico it's been built latin america's tallest communications tower....called...TORRENA 

338 mts


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher (Jan 25, 2007)

If we are counting towers that are less than 1000' tall, we have one at 902' [282m].


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

TexasSkyWatcher said:


> If we are counting towers that are less than 1000' tall, we have one at 902' [282m].


We're counting towers that are over 300m I believe...


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Moscow have 4 u/c:
Federation East 360m (506m spire)
Eurasia 305m
Mercury 380m
City Hall and Duma 308m

And 612m Russia Tower undergoing site preparations.


----------

